# Hi there!!



## Ford (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey,

Thought I'd say hello...

I'm Ford, the ME for Cornell University's school of Theatre, Film & Dance. I've been working in the industry for a bit over 15 years. I'll be glad to answer any questions you all have, and offer help to anyone who asks.

Also, anyone who has needs in Central NY, please call on me. We (Cornell) like to help in any way we can.

-Ford


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the Booth Ford! There are lots of great people in this community here with the same attitude about helping others that you described. Sounds like you'll fit right in. There are also some people here who have a lot of great knowledge and experience who might be able to help you out sometime.


----------



## Ford (Oct 22, 2007)

Groovy,

I look forward to both helping and being helped.


----------



## Van (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Chime right in ! I always say, " Ask what you want, Answer what you can." Literally, That's what I do, just walk around saying that all day long. People look at me funny, but they always ask me questions.


----------



## Hughesie (Oct 22, 2007)

yeah welcome to the booth, where everyone knows something about a little bit of everything, no one has all the answers


----------



## soundlight (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Does Cornell have a "techland" web page with all sorts of fun tech stuff? (Or is this a unique feature of where I go?)


----------



## avkid (Oct 22, 2007)

Ford said:


> Also, anyone who has needs in Central NY, please call on me. We (Cornell) like to help in any way we can.


Sweet!!
I need a giant pinball machine for "Tommy" next spring.


----------



## Ford (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks all, for the warm welcome.

Hmmmm...Giant pinball machine? Nope, we don't have one of those on hand. I do have string lights, and bits and pieces. If you get the design, and find you need some parts, PM me. My sister lives in Oswego. So driving up on a weekend wouldn't be much of a problem (unless I'm in Tech). I used to go there in to compete in the Dramafest in High School (a long time ago). Do you still host that? Is Rosemary...umm Nevermind, I can't remember her name. I just remember that she was the toughest adjudicator.

Nope, Cornell doesn't have a "techland" website. If I can get our kids to reconstitute our USITT group, I'll see if I can get them make one. We certainly have space on the Server.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the booth, Ford! Don't tell anyone where you used to work--it's a not-so-well-kept secret.

PS, no more MAC500s and 600s. Now everything is owned by that 3-letter company and just "parked" in that 3-digit warehouse. But _they_ do own a grandMA and grandMA Lite.


----------



## Ford (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Derek, as to the TLAs...


----------



## Ford (Oct 22, 2007)

Quick Question...How do I find out who thanked me?


----------



## avkid (Oct 23, 2007)

Not Oswego, Owego(Tioga County) a bit less than 1 hour Southwest of Ithaca.
The actual venue is in Endicott, NY.
http://cinematreasures.org/theater/13680/
http://endicottarts.com/
Our little piece of history.


----------



## Ford (Oct 23, 2007)

OOps..should have read more carefully.


----------



## gafftaper (Oct 23, 2007)

Ford said:


> Quick Question...How do I find out who thanked me?



You'll find a note in a box below the post they are thanking you for. To find out which posts you have been thanked in, click on your name in any post (or in the members list) and select view profile. About half way down the page you'll find a link to click to find your thanked threads.


----------



## Ford (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks Gafftaper!!


----------

